# Chichlids flick 'N' Rubbing on Gravel



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi im new here, i currentley have around 20 lake malawi cichlids (Melanochromis) AND (Pseudotropheus) recentley i noticed one or two of them are doing the flicking and rubbing on the gravel, no nown or visual reasons Can ANYONE HELP ? or is this ok ? :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you do a water change recently? Have you noticed any small white spots on you your fish? Something is irritating them for sure.
Could be ich, or even worse ammonia. Check your levels, & I would go ahead and add some stability & depending on your levels add prime. If ammonia levels are 0ppm. Could be a parasite possibly.


----------



## Krieg77 (Jan 28, 2013)

they might be rubbing dead scales from fighting with other fish.I notice that when my cichlids fight they get lose scales. they try to rub them off on rocks and gravel. but could be something else like Chlorine poisoning, bacterial, fungal, or parasites. just keep a good eye on them, to notice any thing else.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-Forum!

We'll need some more information to help you troubleshoot.

What size tank, and what are your water parameters?


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

Its a 4ft x 1ft and I have no water test kit left i need to order one asap so i did a 50% water change they seem abit more lively but still one or two of them doing it i have check them for hours no ick, fungus, valvet cant see anything...


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

i notice them still doing it quite abit, my male Melanochromis are going thought there colour change but all there scales look healthy, Im thinking its somthing inside does anyone no about dosage for Amoxicillin in the Aquarium ?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Until you know what your water parameters are, I would not recommend using any medications, especially an antibiotic when nothing you've said suggests a bacterial infection.

You have 20 aggressive Malawi cichlids in a 55 gallon tank... how big are they? I'm wondering about aggression playing a role here.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

triscuit said:


> Until you know what your water parameters are, I would not recommend using any medications.


I agree. Flashing is a skin irritation, not something internal. If that's the only symptom you have to go on at this point.

Also agree about melanochromis being likely to cause aggression in a 55G tank.


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

OK Well im going to go to my LFS this afternoon to get my water tested i will post the results asap and the melanochromis and Pseudotropheus are all small really the biggest melanochromis is around 3" with a female at 3" every thing else is around 
2"- 2. 1/2" and there is a pleco and a bala shark.


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok bk from LFS

Nitrite - 0

Ammonia - 0

P.H - 7.8

He said they dont test for nitrate because its pretty harmless but any way i told him about the flick ing 'N' Rubbing he said straight away its a parasite and tried to sell me some anti-white spot & velvet..


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sounds good... at least we know it's not a cycling issue.

What is your normal water change schedule? Nitrate becomes really important when we're looking at possible diseases/parasites. The best thing for your fish is clean water; so I first recommend doing another large water change (don't forget dechlorinator), and then post some pictures of your fish if you can. Sometimes taking pictures with and without flash can show things on the fish that you can't see with your eyes. How long have you had these fish, and when was the last time you added any new plants/fish/snails?

Unless you are seeing spots, fuzziness, or other overt symptoms of a specific infection, you'll want to chose a more general medication. Prazipro and API's General Cure are two of my favorites for this type of thing.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

My fish flash once and a while but its more them just marking their territory so to speak.


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

I do about 3 water changes over 2 weeks also topping up the tank when needed and yes there has been about 15+ added last week this 4ft tank has been going around 1 month but the filter media in my d.i.y HOB is well cycled i am new to fish keeping to be fair, i started with a Aquacube 45l about 6 month ago with only live-bearers then got a 2ft clear-seal now the 4ft and today got a interpet pod 50l for the live-bearers.


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

also is my tank really too small ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

2013cichlidman said:


> also is my tank really too small ?


In a 55G you often shoot for a maximum of 15 cichlids and likely none of them should be melanochromis (they tend to be aggressive regardless of size).

Nitrate is pretty harmless?  Well, I guess if it's under 20ppm it is.


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

could i keep a pair of convict cichlids in a 2ft for breeding purposes ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This article recommends 30" long.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... ciatus.php


----------



## 2013cichlidman (Apr 3, 2013)

i have noticed that the melanochromis have been nibbling on the bala sharks bottom fin's will this stop ? he is about 5" they a tiny compared to him.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

No, that will not stop. It will get worse though.


----------

